# Locating mods for an 02 I35



## Mad A (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I previously had a 4th Gen Maxima, and there was a plethora of well organized information out there for that platform, and it was very easy to locate various y-pipes, headers, exhaust and tuning options.

I now have a 2002 Infiniti I35, and I'm ready to slap on some headers and a y-pipe and then tune it to advance timing and take advantage of the improved exhaust flow. 

Can anyone make suggestions and/or point me to the headers and Y-pipes available for this platform?

So far Iv'e only been able to find NWP spacers available for order online, nothing else


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

Cattman has headers and a 3" exhaust. They are changing ownership soon, not sure what they have currently available. OBX makes headers but they aren't a direct fit, some trimming on the lower crossmember is necessary.


----------

